# Anti firearms bills starting



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hate to cut and past, but people need to know what is happening. There are still some of you that think the constitution will protect us. There are people in Washington that forget they are our servants and think they are our masters. Don't let apathy destroy the second amendment. The dingbats are already coming out of the woodwork to attack our firearms.

On Valentine's Day, 14 February, Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-NY) began a 
campaign to grab just about everything but Cupid's arrows with the 
introduction of her bill, HR 1022, "to reauthorize the assault weapons 
ban, and for other purposes." This is the same Carolyn McCarthy who 
introduced HR 297 on the first day of the new Congress, attempting the 
most massive expansion of the Brady Law since its 1993 passage. 
McCarthy's murky definition of "assault weapons" notwithstanding, the 
legislation's intent is to re-enact the 1994 Clinton gun grab, while 
adding a few million more firearms to the haul.

All this leads me to wonder whether the anti-gun crowd simply skips 
over that pesky constitutional amendment stuck right there between the 
First and the Third.

Under the Clinton Gun Ban, which expired in 2004 under the Republican-
controlled Congress, 19 so-called "assault weapons" -in reality semi-
automatic hunting and sporting rifles-were banned for having 
characteristics that liberals found scary: certain stocks, grips, 
magazines and so forth. Under that 1994 law, manufacturers could still 
sell these weapons if they made them look less scary to liberals; HR 
1022, however, would ban them entirely.

In addition to eliminating completely the weapons covered under the 
Clinton law, McCarthy's bill adds more than a few firearms to the list, 
including the following:

All semi-automatic shotguns; all detachable-magazine semi-automatic 
rifles; the most popular competition sporting rifles-including the Colt 
AR-15, the Springfield M1A and even today's version of the American 
infantryman's rifle of World War II, the M1 Garand; any shotgun or semi-
automatic rifle having "any characteristic that can function as a 
grip"; any automatic fixed-magazine pistol exceeding a ten-round 
capacity; and any parts needed to repair or refurbish guns in 
circulation that are covered under the ban.

In addition, the legislation would give the Attorney General the 
prerogative to add any other shotgun or rifle to the list that the 
government ever deems not to be a "sporting" weapon. Not content with 
simply banning these weapons, HR 1022 also takes steps toward national 
firearm registration by mandating new rules for weapons and parts 
sales. Finally, as if all this weren't enough, McCarthy's bill would be 
a permanent ban, unlike the Clinton Ban, which expired after a ten-year 
trial period.

This is just the beginning. If it passes the liberals will taste blood and go on a real gun grab binge.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Now all we need is a liberal President so they get the GREENLIGHT with NO VETO's :******:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

We can write them A$$ h*les in congress. I do, and continue to do. But untill everyone sticks together (like the Zumbo episode) and votes these people right back into the job market they are going to continue represent there own agenda. And another thing how long can the liberals continue to diguise themselves as the democratic party I think its time for them to adress themselves for what they are the socialist-communist feel good about are selves party!! Sorry about my language at the beginning of the post. AMERICA WAKEUP!!!!!


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Why do we not get as fired up to action over the things that Congress does as we did with the Zumbo affair?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Because alot of folks in this last election decided to punish the Republicans by VOTING for democrats, so it is hard to b$tch about something you voted for in the first place. THINK 1st vote 2nd; democrats worked hard to get people to not vote for someone so the only guy left was a democrat, so people voted democrat for spite and didn't think about the stupid things this outfit is cabable of uke: .


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> All this leads me to wonder whether the anti-gun crowd simply skips
> over that pesky constitutional amendment stuck right there between the
> First and the Third.
> 
> .


Oh no , they care just as much for the first and 3rd :******:

Look its all about grabbing votes from media induced hysteria, the good of the people could not be furrther from their minds.

All large citys have the same problem 15 -24 year old inner city gangbanger's who slay each other for bragging rights and respect.

Until this inner city society no longer exists politicans will try to grab votes from the 10% of them that vote and sell our right down the river for pennies!!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Just because 1 whacko liberal introduces a bill doesn't mean that it will become federal law; most people who voted Democrat in the last election have views far from hers'. Many bills are introduced every session, but they have to survive committee and then general vote to become law. It goes along the same lines as Rep. Lynn Westmoreland(R-GA) co-sponsoring a bill to display the Ten Commandments in both houses of the Senate, yet when pressed on television he was unable to name more than four of them. That bill never had a chance, either, its just political posturing, meant to please specific constituents or just help the politician feel good about themselves. 
I for one would never support this type of gun bill, and I doubt, yay, know that Congressmans Pomeroy and Peterson would'nt either.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I for one would never support this type of gun bill, and I doubt, yay, know that Congressmans Pomeroy and Peterson would'nt either.


Yay?????? I always thought it was nay, but maybe I'm wrong, now I have to look that up.
The other problem is there is a lot more than one wacko liberal in Washington. The bigger problem is that most of the liberal leadership is wacko, and they control all the little puppets.

Fisher, it's clear your a politician. No one else could burry their head in the sand that deep. Pomeroy is a puppy and will do whatever the radical left in D.C. tell him to do. So will Dorgan and Conrad. Politicians don't do what's right anymore, they just do what their leaders demand. How else can you explain all the voting down party lines?
If they introduce bills, it's always dangerous that they may pass. When contacted it is clear by their reaction that Pomeroy, Dorgan, and Conrad think we are all peons back here. You get back some form letter saying how much they appreciate you contacting them yada yada yada. If they give a rip, their letter would give some indication of what you had called about ( sometimes it does). They don't care about firearms freedom, they are hotshots in D.C. They also don't care how bad a democratic president is, they just care that if there is one they may get more pork. That's the way they all think.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

First off, if you want to correct my typos and denigrate me, then try spelling "bury" right.

Secondly, I am a US Army Infantry Officer, not a politician by any means. And after reading about the "liberal whackos," I can see that no matter what facts or evidence is presented you have your mind set up and no matter what happens "liberal whackos" like myself will always be out to ruin the country. You have 3 powerful legislators right here who straddle many party fences to do the right things by ND but because they are of the wrong party then they must suck, huh? Maybe if we had a good Republican like Tom DeLay representing us you'd be more satisfied? It's just not that black and white - not all Dems are bad, not all Repubs are good, and not everyone bows to their master, in either party.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Southwest Fisher said:


> First off, if you want to correct my typos and denigrate me, then try spelling "bury" right.
> 
> Secondly, I am a US Army Infantry Officer, not a politician by any means. And after reading about the "liberal whackos," I can see that no matter what facts or evidence is presented you have your mind set up and no matter what happens "liberal whackos" like myself will always be out to ruin the country. You have 3 powerful legislators right here who straddle many party fences to do the right things by ND but because they are of the wrong party then they must suck, huh? Maybe if we had a good Republican like Tom DeLay representing us you'd be more satisfied? It's just not that black and white - not all Dems are bad, not all Repubs are good, and not everyone bows to their master, in either party.


All I can say is OUTSTANDING SIR!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Thank you, Jiffy, but I really hope we can go back to facts and no more attacks, that's not my reason for coming back here. I just felt I had to defend myself in this case. Now I'm gonna check out the fishing forum as I plan on throwing in a line this weekend.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

SWF maybe you should go back and look at how they voted the last time this was brought forward. Maybe you should look at how they voted the last time the amendment to include the ability to ban such weapons as 870 and model 12's was brought forward!

Then come back and read your statement and see if it needs amending!!!!!!!!!

The three Stooges will vote for gun control faster than they vote for farmer giveaway programs!

I thank you for your service, but that means diddly in regards to this issue and the history of our elected officials from ND in regards to this issue!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> First off, if you want to correct my typos and denigrate me, then try spelling "bury" right.


 Like I said:


> I always thought it was nay, but maybe I'm wrong, now I have to look that up.


. I don't trust myself on those things, and I trust me ears even less. One of my pet peeves is people complaining about grammatical errors of which I make many. This is a political form not a spelling contest.

Your right I would prefer Tom Delay, I sent him money for the Gun Owners Task Force. However, when Dorgan did cross party lines I called his office and congratulated him. I was very pleased, but it doesn't happen often enough.

As far as what you were, I don't care if your General McArthur, you have no more idea about gun legislation than anyone else on this form. Get over yourself. 
Yes the democratic power in Washington is mostly a bunch of wackos. Look at the firearms they wanted to add to the list of "assault weapons". The greater danger isn't the goof balls like Nancy Pelosi, it's people that don't believe we are in danger because we are protected by the second amendment. Congress can change a lot, and very fast.

What got me Fisher is it appeared you came here only to protect your liberal friends. You also tried calming people who are worried about gun control. They should all be worried, but burry your head in the sand if you like, just don't ask me to join you. I guess I thought you came off more like a political type with an agenda than a sportsman. I think you're a real danger not to take gun control more seriously.

If you look back for the last couple of years Fisher you will see that I have said the same thing you just did. Not all republicans are good, and not all democrats are bad. You need learn about people before you think you just made a new revelation. Also as you told Jiffy you came here to defend yourself. That isn't true, you came right out of the blue on this thread.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is a good place to see what your representatives voting history looks like. Interesting thing to observe is how they vote during election and non election years on the same bill............ very interesting indeed.

http://votesmart.org/voting_category.ph ... =14&go.y=9


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Gohon, there are people who can't remember for two years. Maybe now it will soak through. 
It just boggles my mind what the liberals try to do to the second amendment, and what boggles my mind more are people who walk around in la la land and don't take it serious.

Also, if you have a number for Jiffy give him a call. There is an imposter on here pretending to be him and I know it can't be. This guy tried to shut one person up today (first amendment) and now he isn't worried about the second amendment. Boy will Jiffy be mad when he finds out. Not only that, he was kissing up to an officer. Darn I can't find a little kissy emoticon.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

What are you talking about? You have my number.......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No I don't, I have Jiffy's number.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Funny stuff....


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Same situation was going on with Daschele in SD, and the voters finally saw that he was a puppet of the far left and doing whatever the party leadership wanted, not what his constituents wanted. Too bad, because he was a decent politician when he started out, but ended up being a money grubbing puppet.


----------

